# Room Rates for the 2006 Arnold Classic



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone addressed room rates in Columbus during the Arnold Weekend?

I have my show tix, but am still lacking room reservations...

Any inside info would help...

Bueller?... Bueller?...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello BRother Monkey, I also will be there!!! Try a google search for Hotels in Columbus Ohio, and you will get Phone #'s and current rates my Friend!!! We are paying like $80 a night, and are staying in Hilliard I believe!!! Best of luck to you my Friend!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2006)

What are the Dates of the show again?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

Monkey Man, there is a GREAT place called Woodfin Suites Inn, about 20 minutes from the expo. It's $79 a night, it is like a little apartment, so you get a full kitchen where you can actually cook or prep food and stuff.

We stayed there last year and are staying there again this year.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What are the Dates of the show again?



March 3-5. Starts a day after my birthday


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to be able to go   but I'm working on it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to be able to go   but I'm working on it.



work on it harder, dammit. worst case you stay with us! the room also has a pullout couch in the living room - separate bedroom, full kitchen, etc.

by the way i am SO not eating crap protein bars this time!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> March 3-5. Starts a day after my birthday


 
Noice thanks

See if I can squeeze an 8 hr drive in that weekend


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> work on it harder, dammit. worst case you stay with us! the room also has a pullout couch in the living room - separate bedroom, full kitchen, etc.
> 
> by the way i am SO not eating crap protein bars this time!


If I do go, I have to leave that Saturday because my best friend is getting married on Sunday.  She'd kill me if I didn't make it 

I will see you in 2 weeks though


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If I do go, I have to leave that Saturday because my best friend is getting married on Sunday.  She'd kill me if I didn't make it
> 
> I will see you in 2 weeks though



hey that's plenty enough time. we arrive in cleveland on thursday night and drive out to columbus friday morning (should take about 2 hours). If you arrive friday morning you can get two days there! leave saturday early evening.

and hell yes! i'm counting the days! 2 weeks till t-shirt and shorts weather!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2006)

Please you haven't even seen a winter yet.  

This is like spring in NYC


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> by the way i am SO not eating crap protein bars this time!


 
 

Yeah... last time I went, I went w/ the owners of my local Worlds Gym...

We stayed at the Hyatt...

Which is where most of the PROs were...

$249 per night this time - 



Looking for alternatives


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 2 weeks till t-shirt and shorts weather!


 
 

Its T-shirt and shorts weather right now!?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Its T-shirt and shorts weather right now!?!



well not in new york city. I'm going to visit jodi in arizona in two weeks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.hotels.com/property.do?s...007-a23c-1b166e28aee6&priceRangeKey=1&CIDay=3

I'm looking at this, anyone run across this?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well not in new york city


 


It's warm all over the north east...

Hasn't snowed but once in MI since DEC


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It's warm all over the north east...
> 
> Hasn't snowed but once in MI since DEC



warm is a relative term.

relative to where you spent the majority of your life. and for me, warm is 75-85, hot is 85+.

I am guessing warm for northeasterners is like 45-55. And hot is 75.

For people out in the dessert, I'm guessing hot is 110+. hahahaha! 75-100 is warm, and 70 and under is cold.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2006)

75 is cold in the desert.  85-95 is comfortable.  96-105 is warm and 110-120 is well fucking insanely hot


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 13, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 75 is cold in the desert.  85-95 is comfortable.  96-105 is warm and 110-120 is well fucking insanely hot



I wasn't too far off!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 110-120 is fucking insanely hot


 
 

130+ is hot in the desert

(But I agree anything over 110 is uncomfortable at length)


----------



## musclepump (Jan 13, 2006)

It has rained 26 days straight here (with no end in sight).


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2006)

So who is going?

If you attend, please stop by our booth and say hello.

And if you are up to it, enter our bench your bodyweight challenge.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So who is going?
> 
> If you attend, please stop by our booth and say hello.
> 
> And if you are up to it, enter our bench your bodyweight challenge.



I am going.
I'll stop by the booth.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going.
> I'll stop by the booth.



I'll go if P-Funk is going.  I'm going to give him a big hug.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going.
> I'll stop by the booth.



Please do, Patrick.  I want to see you bench, also.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 28, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So who is going?
> 
> If you attend, please stop by our booth and say hello.
> 
> And if you are up to it, enter our bench your bodyweight challenge.




What do you get if you win, a kiss from the owner of DS for each rep?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2006)

Um, no.  But there will be prizes.

Dale, any chance you are coming?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Please do, Patrick.  I want to see you bench, also.




lol, what is bench press??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So who is going?
> 
> If you attend, please stop by our booth and say hello.
> 
> And if you are up to it, enter our bench your bodyweight challenge.


 
 - I'll bet I can bench my BW - (Like a max) -   

Who's going to dinner at Outback on Saturday???

 (me)


----------



## topolo (Jan 29, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Um, no.  But there will be prizes.
> 
> Dale, any chance you are coming?



There is no chance he will be there. He must fulfill his community service obligations that weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - I'll bet I can bench my BW - (Like a max) -
> 
> Who's going to dinner at Outback on Saturday???
> 
> (me)


 

bump???


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> bump???




I'll be there... stalking you...


----------

